# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  جديد سارعوا قبل فوات الاوان New Jailbreak Tweak لفتح اي ايفون 3gs و 4    ios 5.1.1 على جميع الشبكات

## tahar191

This New Jailbreak Tweak Can Unlock Your iPhone Under iOS 5.1.1...      
Though the iPhone Dev-Team hasn’t yet added support for the iPhone 4 and iPhone 3GS (under iOS 5.1.1) to its ultrasn0w unlock tool, that doesn’t mean jailbreakers can’t apply a carrier unlock to their beloved handset. Thanks to the recently released “ultrasn0w fixer for 5.1.1,” users can tweak the ultrasn0w package, making it compatible with the latest iteration of Apple’s mobile operating system running on an iPhone 4 or iPhone 3GS handset. 
Here’s how to unlock your iOS 5.1.1-powered iPhone 4 or iPhone 3GS using ultrasn0w fixer: 
First – make sure your iPhone’s baseband is supported by the software. Compatible basebands include: 
01.59.00
04.26.08
05.11.07
05.13.01
05.12.01
06.15.00  
If your iPhone’s baseband is listed above, you should be good to go. 
Second – install ultrasn0w fixer for 5.1.1. In the Cydia app, head over to “Manage,” and then “Sources.” Here, add the following repository to your list of sources:**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] remove the stars while entering the link to cydia)
Next, a quick search in the application (after the source has added) should reveal ultrasn0w fixer for 5.1.1 – download this package (it’s available for free). 
Third – once ultrasn0w fixer for 5.1.1 has downloaded, download version 1.2.5 of ultrasn0w, which you can find by performing a quick search in the Cydia application.  
Full Article here: This New Jailbreak Tweak Can Unlock Your iPhone Under iOS 5.1.1 - iPhone.PandaApp.com

----------


## kimrocco

شكرا على المعلومة الطيبة

----------


## salinas

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي الكريم تم اضافته الى التنبيهات ليستفيد الجميع 
وشكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد السيد

مشكور الله يباركلك

----------


## ameerl

*جزاك الله خير*

----------


## seffari

*جزاك الله خير*

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الف شكر يابوب +++

----------


## البرينس111

شكرا على المعلومة

----------


## kamal_arro

جزاك الله خير

----------


## driss.dachi

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## الصحاف ود الاب

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## marcel

chokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## marcel

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## marcel

thankyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## marcel

graciiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssss

----------


## damoun

شكر على الشرح

----------


## ighdriss

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## king of royal

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــلم حبيبى

----------

